# why there is no discount on TV here in India?



## navpreetsingh459 (Dec 20, 2012)

While searching about the Christmas and new year discount offer on TV, I found that there is no discount offer in India right now from any of the brand while there are so many running offers in United States, Malaysia and Other countries. LG Malaysia is running an offer on their TV's where they may provide a free LG TV,If you buy a LG 3D TV. There are some other offers on their Home Appliance products as well More Details can be found here Buy One TV, Get Another Free... Only with LG - HardwareZone.com.my. 

Sony US is giving 10 Ultra HD movies with their 4K Tv's. 
Detail Here Buy a $25K TV from Sony, get free Ultra HD movies - PC World Australia 

so now the question comes that are we going to see any discount offers in coming days from any of the brand?


----------



## eduku (Dec 20, 2012)

I guess its mainly because in India most of the offers are given during Diwali...


----------



## karthikkumar (Dec 21, 2012)

For New Year there will be lot of offers,may be you can wait till that time


----------



## RCuber (Dec 21, 2012)

Price Fixing


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 21, 2012)

1. Sony giving 10 movies with Ultra HD TV? If you buy the Rs.15 Lakh TV I bet you will also be given same number of ultra HD movies by dealers here.

2. Buy one get one TV? That too same TV you just bought. Too good to be true. Will belive when its on an official site.



Anyways most great offers in India are during Durga Puja- Diwali period.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 21, 2012)

navpreetsingh459 said:


> While searching about the Christmas and new year discount offer on TV, I found that there is no discount offer in India right now from any of the brand while there are so many running offers in United States, Malaysia and Other countries. LG Malaysia is running an offer on their TV's where they may provide a free LG TV,If you buy a LG 3D TV. There are some other offers on their Home Appliance products as well More Details can be found here Buy One TV, Get Another Free... Only with LG - HardwareZone.com.my.
> 
> Sony US is giving 10 Ultra HD movies with their 4K Tv's.
> Detail Here Buy a $25K TV from Sony, get free Ultra HD movies - PC World Australia
> ...



LG is holding a Christmas/New Years promotional event.  The last day of this event will be December 31st.  The details of this promotion is not on the main website yet; however, I will be happy to let anyone know if there are any promotional offers for any particular models.

Feel free to ask!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## navpreetsingh459 (Dec 21, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> LG is holding a Christmas/New Years promotional event.  The last day of this event will be December 31st.  The details of this promotion is not on the main website yet; however, I will be happy to let anyone know if there are any promotional offers for any particular models.
> 
> Feel free to ask!
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



So what's the promotional event that LG will be holding at Christmas/New year. and If there is some offer going on then it should be updated on LG India Webpage atleast. Anyways Can you let us know about the promotional event more in details so that anyone looking to buy a TV around this time may get benefited by the offer.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 21, 2012)

^^ I don't think he can state that at this moment, cause LG has to make a official statement. Wait for some more time. only 4 days for Christmas


----------



## aroraanant (Dec 23, 2012)

The offers were there in month of November during Diwali.
But all the offers are to lure the customer, there is nothing very attracting as such.
Apart from that in off season a lot of bargain can be done, though always bargaining can be done.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 24, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> The offers were there in month of November during Diwali.
> But all the offers are to lure the customer, there is nothing very attracting as such.
> Apart from that in off season a lot of bargain can be done, though always bargaining can be done.



True.  The deals that are available are now are similar to the deals offered during Diwali.  However, this time, home theater systems are bundled together as well for some of the models.  Some of these home theaters systems are actually quite expensive, so if you're looking to buy an HTS anyway, might as well go for the deal because you will definitely save money!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 26, 2012)

RCuber said:


> ^^ I don't think he can state that at this moment, cause LG has to make a official statement. Wait for some more time. only 4 days for Christmas



I just wanted to give a quick update to say that the LG website has updated with the latest promotional offers!  These offers are only available in select cities.  For more information, check out the website!

LG Christmas and New Year Bonanza

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## sumit_anand (Dec 26, 2012)

I checked out the LG India webpage and found the current christmas and New year offer going on. Check out the url for more info LG Christmas and New Year Bonanza. As WR Sherlock himself said The discounts pretty much are the same as the diwali offer with slight changes in them. The exchange offer may attract consumers who are wiling to change their TV.


----------



## Abhinav Tripathi (Dec 27, 2012)

I also like the EMI offer with zero processing fees and only Rs 500 to Rs 1000 as down payment on almost all models. And for credit card holders it may be speedy processing, I hope!


----------



## Ankit Omar (Dec 27, 2012)

The Diwali offers  were much better than the Christmas and New Year deals on LG 3D TV - in my opinion. However, the offer of a 3D HTS free with some LG 3D TV models is a good one - IF it is not tied to the MRP of the TVs (sometimes, freeby offers are available ONLY on MRPs).


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 27, 2012)

Ankit Omar said:


> The Diwali offers  were much better than the Christmas and New Year deals on LG 3D TV - in my opinion. However, the offer of a 3D HTS free with some LG 3D TV models is a good one - IF it is not tied to the MRP of the TVs (sometimes, freeby offers are available ONLY on MRPs).



Nope!  The prices are reduced significantly from the MRP even if you get the freebies with it!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------

